
In Review: The Third Generation iPad - alexknight
http://zerodistraction.com/blog/2012/3/18/in-review-the-third-generation-ipad.html
======
pholbrook
Ironically, this review is almost unreadable on a third generation iPad: the
layout blows the text up far too large to be readable.

~~~
alexknight
Sorry about that. I just pushed out a fix. Refresh and it should look fine.

